# custom shower controls



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

well im not sure whether to post im plumbing, but I'll start here. I am going to redo my bathroom and I want 3 shower head options. One rain head in the ceiling, one regular head on the wall, and one with a hose connected to wash your body. Have any of you built a shower like that? How would the controls work?:whistling


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

bluebird5 said:


> well im not sure whether to post im plumbing, but I'll start here. I am going to redo my bathroom and I want 3 shower head options. One rain head in the ceiling, one regular head on the wall, and one with a hose connected to wash your body. Have any of you built a shower like that? How would the controls work?:whistling


I would go ahead and post in the plumbing section, or ask a mod to move this thread. You'll need some sort of diverter valve. I don't know if such an animal exists as a three position diverter valve, but it seems as though you'll need one. 

I have tiled many showers that have had three, and more, heads. Body sprays etc, but never paid that close of attention to the mechanics. Usually just stub outs for me to tile around.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

The easiest way would be to use a 3-way diverter valve (2-handle) and attach a shower head diverter off of the regular shower arm. 
So instead of having the drop ell, you'd run that line into the ceiling and run the other line up to the standard shower head where both the hand-held and regular are tee'd (controlled) there. 

Or you could add another diverter, but then the controls become a nuance.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

The top part would look like this instead, with the 2 handles below. Could also use a wall bracket instead of the slide bar.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Do it all the time. The last one I did was simple and looked good. It's just a kohler mixing valve that goes into a kohler diverted control that sits above it. You simply turn the water on to the desired temperature then select what outlets you want to run. I have to go to that job this morning, I'll bring my camera with a snap a photo for you.

Mike


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

So many options for you with the set up you want.

What is the budget?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'd go with a thermostatic mixing valve and three individual control valves, with that set up you could use more than one outlet at a time.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks to all. Im likeing the 3 way diverter if I can find such a thing. less knobs the better is what im thinkin. Guess I will see what I can find. I will show some pics of what I get


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I'd go with a thermostatic mixing valve and three individual control valves, with that set up you could use more than one outlet at a time.


You don't need three separate valves to run multiple fixtures, you can do it with one valve you just need the right valve. The less valves the better for the consumer.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> You don't need three separate valves to run multiple fixtures, you can do it with one valve you just need the right valve. The less valves the better for the consumer.


This is a matter of opinion, and I completely disagree with yours.

With a diverter valve you have a choice of one accessory, with separate control valves you can use the shower head and the hand held at the same time.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> This is a matter of opinion, and I completely disagree with yours.
> 
> With a diverter valve you have a choice of one accessory, with separate control valves you can use the shower head and the hand held at the same time.


That's not an opinion. Most plumbers are well aware you can easily run individual outlets as well as multiple outlets with one mixing valve and one control valve. Koehler has done this for years, it's not a mystery or secret. The last one I put in has 6 selections. The plumber can decide how to hook it up and to what It's going to control and how many fixtures you want to control. Seriously, have you any experience with this or are you guessing because this is pretty common knowledge. Plumbers do his all the time. If you would like I can shoot a video of one just for you.

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Mike are you talking one of those digital jobbies? I was at a trade show 2 years ago and Kohler was suppose to make one with RS232 control so it could be automated...don't think that feature ever got added though.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> That's not an opinion. Most plumbers are well aware you can easily run individual outlets as well as multiple outlets with one mixing valve and one control valve. Koehler has done this for years, it's not a mystery or secret. The last one I put in has 6 selections. The plumber can decide how to hook it up and to what It's going to control and how many fixtures you want to control. Seriously, have you any experience with this or are you guessing because this is pretty common knowledge. Plumbers do his all the time. If you would like I can shoot a video of one just for you.
> 
> Mike


I have a ton of experience with it, and I don't install low end stuff like Kohler unless I have to. Thermostatic valves have no on/off, they are just a mixing valve, and most diverters I have encountered do not provide a positive off setting, whereas a control valve does.

Control valves also allow you to position them where they are going to be used in a decent size shower, say 9' X 4', you put a control valve next to the hand shower for the seat, etc, as opposed to a diverter valve that you have to travel to.

Have you ever actually worked on anything that is not installed in a standard size bathtub or shower? Or anything that was not sold as a pre-packaged system?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I have a ton of experience with it, and I don't install low end stuff like Kohler unless I have to. Thermostatic valves have no on/off, they are just a mixing valve, and most diverters I have encountered do not provide a positive off setting, whereas a control valve does.
> 
> Control valves also allow you to position them where they are going to be used in a decent size shower, say 9' X 4', you put a control valve next to the hand shower for the seat, etc, as opposed to a diverter valve that you have to travel to.
> 
> Have you ever actually worked on anything that is not installed in a standard size bathtub or shower? Or anything that was not sold as a pre-packaged system?


I'm not a fan of Kohler but I'm wondering what is better since that was not noted.... kohler is typically for ritzy people that need to keep up with the jones's in which its China made like all other faucets... KTS, what do you install??


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i like a thermo valve and seperate controls my self.....


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Mike,
As a remodeler, I appreciate all your posts as they are informative for all :thumbup: all the other so-called plumbers are dix! Jus sayin :laughing:

(Uh oh, I'm not liscensed so I'm not allowed to know the good stuff.....)


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

IMO i would like seperate controls for each "if" the mixing valve cant run more than one at a time.

but i did see a crazy digital one at the plumbing supply one time. looked expensive so i did not inquire


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> I'm not a fan of Kohler but I'm wondering what is better since that was not noted.... kohler is typically for ritzy people that need to keep up with the jones's in which its China made like all other faucets... KTS, what do you install??


I am a big fan of Dornbracht, their thermostatic mainstay is surprisingly small, and available in 1" for large shower projects, but I also like Jado and Hansgrohe. Hansgrohe used to make my absolute favorite thermostatic valve, an electronic one that would not deliver water till it reached the set temperature, but poor sales forced them to do away with it. THG and Grohe are also good choices if you are looking for something close to Kohler in a lower end price point.

Kohler has done a fine job marketing itself as a superior product, but when it really comes down to it it is more on par with Danze and the crap they produce.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I am a big fan of Dornbracht, their thermostatic mainstay is surprisingly small, and available in 1" for large shower projects, but I also like Jado and Hansgrohe. Hansgrohe used to make my absolute favorite thermostatic valve, an electronic one that would not deliver water till it reached the set temperature, but poor sales forced them to do away with it. THG and Grohe are also good choices if you are looking for something close to Kohler in a lower end price point.
> 
> Kohler has done a fine job marketing itself as a superior product, but when it really comes down to it it is more on par with Danze and the crap they produce.


What is the availability on repair parts for Dornbracht shower valves?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> What is the availability on repair parts for Dornbracht shower valves?


They really have excellent tech support over the phone, and I have been able to get parts shipped overnite in extreme cases, the same can be said for Jado and Rohl.


----------

